# Here are a fiew of my pets



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

, Here are a fiew of my lovely pets. Hope you think they are as lovely as I do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic's!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks all. They are my pride and joy after my kids of course.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of a lovely fur family


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

They are all beautiful lovely family.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Just had to add pictures of my children at haloween this year, my 6 month old border collie pup Raiden and my 10 year old chihuahua Tasha. Hope you like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> , Here are a fiew of my lovely pets. Hope you think they are as lovely as I do.


Arent they lovely?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Just had to add pictures of my children at haloween this year, my 6 month old border collie pup Raiden and my 10 year old chihuahua Tasha. Hope you like.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they all looking great bless them what a lovely famialy


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

very good camera too - one can even see a yellow snow!


----------

